# الفضه والماس



## هانى شرف الدين (19 يونيو 2006)

الفضه​ : تسمى الفضه ومعها النحاس والذهب فلزات العمله فقد استخدمت الفضه في صناعه العملات المعدنيه منذ الاف السنين كما تدخل في صناعه المعدات الكهربائيه والالكترونيه ايضا لصناعه الرقائق الدقيقه والاسلاك والادوات الاخرى لان الفضه توصل الكهرباء افضل من الفلزات الاخرى ويستخدم الجراحون صفائح رقيقه واسلاكا وانابيب شفط دقيقه مصنوعه من الفضه اثناء الجراحه لان الفضه تساعد على قتل البكتريا ويملأ اطباء الاسنان التجاويف بملغم الفضه وهو خليط من الفضه والقصدير والزئبق وتستخدم سبائك الفضه الكادميوم في صناعه اسطح الارتكاز كما تضاف الفضه ايضا الى الذهب الذى يستخدم في صناعه المجوهرات كما تستخدم يوديد الفضه مادة بذر تنثر فوق السحاب فتسبب نزول المطر اصطناعيا وتستخدم اكاسيد الفضه في صناعه البطاريات وذلك لصناعه بطاريات صغيره وقويه للالات الحاسبه ومعينات السمع والساعات 

صناعة الفضة : يتضمن انتاج قطعه من الادوات الفضيه العاليه الجوده عدة خطوات تبدا العمليه بتصميم يعده الفنان وانطلاقا من التصميم يصنع العامل الحرفي اداة من الفولاذ تسمى القالب الذى يشكل صفائح المعدن على هيئة الاشكال المطلوبه ثم تهذب الاشكال وتصقل لازالة اية خشونه وتلمع عدة مرات لاظهار الفلز الطبيعي وتمر بستة مراحل :
1- الانموذج : يصنع ويحفر بتصميم من رسم تخطيطي في الطين او الجص 
2- قالب الفولاذ : ويحفر باليد لكل قطعه وتضغط قطعه من الفضه غير المشغوله في القالب لطبع التصميم 
3- التهذيب : تزال الفضة الزائدة عن الحاجه من حواف القطعه وبعدئذ تنعم الحواف على حزام كاشط 
4- التلميع : يزيل بعض الشوائب ويمسك بالقطعه في مقابل عجلة تدور وتلمع بالزيت 
5- المعالجه الجماليه : تتضمن حك القطعه بمسحوق يسمى الروج لاظهار اضاءتها الومضيه 
6- الفحص الاخير : يضمن القطعه النهائيه خاليه من العيوب ثم توزن القطعه وتغلف باحكام في غلاف من البلاستيك 

اما مصادر الفضه العالميه فتتصدرها المكسيك وبيرو والولايات المتحده وكندا واستراليا 

وتتم عملية استخلاص وتنقية الفضة من الخامات بعدة طرق حيث تسحق اولا ثم تصهر منتجة خليطا يحتوى على الفلز الاساسي وهو النحاس والرصاص وكميات قليله من الفضه وفي عملية تنقية النحاس تنفصل الفضه عن النحاس لتكون خليطا يطلق عليه الحمأه ثم ترفع الحمأه وتعالج بواسطة حامض النيتريك لاذابة الفضه وحينئذ تسترجع الفضه بطريقه الترسيب الكهربائي ويمكن استخلاصها من الخام الرصاص الفلزي بطريقة باركز وفي هذه الطريق يضاف الخارصين الى خام الرصاص المنصهر لتكوين سبيكه صلبه مع الفضه يحتويها الخام وتطفو هذه السبيكه الصلبه المتكونه من الفضه والخارصين والتى تقل كثافتها عن الرصاص المنصهر على السطح ويتم جمعها ويعمل تسخين سبيكه الخارصين على فصل الفضه عن الخارصين وبمجرد استخلاصها ترفع الفضه من محلول الاستخلاص وحينئذ تستخدم عملية تسمى التحليل الكهربائي لتصفية الفضه المستخلصه وتنقيتها وفي اثناء التحليل الكهربائي لتصفية الفضه غير النقيه بمثابة الانود ويعمل شريط من الفضه النقيه بمثابة الكاثود ويتم غمس هذين القطبين في محلول من نترات الفضه وحامض النيتريك ويمرر تيار كهربائي بين القطبين ونتيجه لذلك تذوب الفضه غير النقيه وتترسب الشوائب الموجوده في الفضه في قاع المحلول وتتجمع بلورات الفضه النقيه على القطب السالب ثم تكشط هذه البلورات وتصهر وتصب على هيئة قضبان من الفضه 


 الماس​ : لايسد الماس الطبيعي حاجة الصناعه لذلك فان الصناعه تعتمد الان وبشكل كبير على الماس الصناعي ويستخدم العلماء هذه الاحجار الكريمة الصناعيه في البحوث لايجاد استخدامات جديده للماس فمثلا اكتشف العلماء ان اضافة القليل من عنصر البورون للماس الصناعي يجعل منه شبه موصل وتستخدم لصنع الترانزستورات والمعدات الالكترونيه ولايباع الماس الصناعي بوصفه مجوهرات لانه يكلف اكثر من الماس الطبيعي والماس المقلد يشبه الاحجار الكريمة الاصيله وبعضها احجار طبيعيه مثل انواع الاسبنيل والزركون لا لون لها وبعضها الاخر لا يوجد في الطبيعه ولكنه يصنع من مواد تشبه الاحجار الكريمه في مظهرها وتشمل تلك المواد الزجاج وتيتانات الترونتيوم وعقيق الالمونيوم واليتريوم واكسيد الزركونيوم المكعب والاخير يشبه الماس الاصيل لدرجة يصعب معها التمييز بينهما ولابد ان يستعين صانعوا الجواهر باختبارات عملية ليميزوا بينهما ويعد الماس المقلد اقل صلابه من الماس الحقيقي ويعتريه البلى وتظهر عليه الشقوق بعد فتره

ويتم صناعة الماس بان يوضع في مكبس طوره العلماء في اوائل السبعينات من القرن العشرين الميلادي حيث يوضع مسحوق الماس الصناعي في المكبس ويضاف اليه حفاز فلزي ثم يعرض الخليط لضغط وحرارة عاليين ويكون الماس الصناعي الناتج بنفس نوعية وحجم الحجر الكريم الطبيعي 
اما عملية قطع الماس فيقوم بها صناع مهرة بنشر الماس الخشن الخام الى نصفين ويستخدمون في ذلك منشارا دائريا مطليا بغبار الماس وتسوى الاركان بحك ماسه ثابته باخرى دواره وبعد ذلك يستخدم الصناع طريقة التشذيب لصقل اوجه الحجر الكريم ويتطلب التشذيب ضغط الماسه بعنايه على عجله دوارة مطلية بغبار الماس وتحتوى اغلب الماسات المصقوله على 58 وجها 

استخداماته : يدخل الماس في الصناعه وهو الماس الخام ردئ التكوين الذي يحتوى على شقوق عديده او لون غير ناصع او شوائب ويستخدم الصناع هذه الماس لتشكيل الفلزات الصلبه التى تستخدم في صناعه السيارات والطائرات والالات المختلفه ويستخدم الماس في هذه الصناعات بسبب صلابته الشديده اذ يمكنه قطع وطحن وحفر الفلزات الصلبه بسرعه ودقه وفي بعض الاحيان توضع ماسات خشنه كامله في الادوات الصناعيه وفي احيان اخرى يكسر الماس الخام ثم يستخدم صناعيا ويستخدم الماس كذلك في اطراف اجهزة الحفر في المناجم وكذلك يستخدم لصنع ابر اسنان اجهزة التسجيل


----------



## عبدالله محمود (20 يونيو 2006)

اخى العزيز هانى
موضوع الفضة و الماس شيق و جميل

ياريت تدخل علينا بباقى الفلزاتــــــــــــ

عبدالله محمود


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

*الفضة*
*معدن أبيض على درجة عالية من البريق ويمكن صقله وتلميعه بدرجة عالية. وباستثناء الذهب، فإن الفضة من أكثر المعادن القابل للسحب والطرق، ومن ناحية توصيلها للحرارة والكهرباء، فإنها تتفوق على كل المعادن الأخرى، وتتراوح صلادتها بين 2.5 و2.7 بمقياس موس حيث أنها أكثر صلادة من الذهب ولكنها أنعم من النحاس . *
*ويأتي معدن الفضة في المجموعة الانتقالية رقم (II) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمها الذري (47)، ووزنها الذري 107.868، ويبلغ وزنها النوعي 10 .5. تنصهر الفضة عند درجة حرارة (962) درجة مئوية. وتغلي عند درجة حرارة (2212) درجة مئوية. *
*خصائص الفضة 
الفضة توجد حرة في الطبيعة كما توجد على هيئة خامات، ومن أبرزها خاماتها كبريتيد الفضة، وكلوريد الفضة. كما توجد الفضة في خامات الزرنيخ والأنتمون، وكثيرا ما تحتوي خامات النحاس والخارصين و الرصاص على فلز الفضة. وأن جزءا كبيرا من الفضة يتخلف عرضا عند تعدين خامات العناصر التي ذكرناها آنفا. *
*والفضة تفوق الفلزات جميعا في مقدرتها على توصيل الحرارة والكهربائية وتتخلف عن الذهب فحسب في قابليتها للطرق والسحب، أي في عمل الصفائح الرقاق والأسلاك الرفيعة جدا.*


*وتنصهر الفضة في درجة حرارة (960ْ) مئوية، إذا ما سخنت في الفراغ، أو في جو من النتروجين، وتنصهر في الهواء في درجة حرارة (923ْ) مئوية، وذلك لإذابتها الأوكسجين من الهواء، ويزداد ذوبان الأوكسجين في منصهر الفضة كلما ارتفعت درجة حرارة المنصهر، ففي درجة حرارة (973ْ) يذيب السنتيمتر المكعب الواحد من منصهر الفضة (20.3) سنتيمترا مكعبا من الأوكسجين والفضة تذوب (تتفاعل) في حامض النتريك، المركز منه والمخفف مكونة نترات الفضة. كما وتتأثر في حامض الكبريتيك المركز الساخن لتكون كبريتدات الفضة إلا أنها تصمد في وجه حامض الهيدروكلوريك والقلويات. *
*تاريخ معدن الفضة 
لقد عرفت الفضة منذ العصور القديمة بأنها معدن زخرفي قيم كما أنها تستخدم كعملة حيث أقيمت عدة مناجم في آسيا الصغرى قبل حلول عام 2500 قبل الميلاد. *
*وفي العصور الإسلامية استخدمت الفضة في صنع الأواني والنقود. ويشير البيروني في القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر ال ميلادي إلى وجود الفضة مختلطة بالذهب، لا ممزوجة به والظاهر أنه يقصد بالمزج الاتحاد بين العناصر أما الخلط فهو المزج الذي نعنيه في الوقت الحاضر في الكيمياء، فيقول في كتابه الجماهر : "وفي قرية وسنانة بقرب زروبان وجد في بعض الأوقات حديد مختلط بفضة لا ممتزج وكان تقشر عنه فيتميز من غير ذوب، وجد فيها قطعة فضة خالصة في معادن الحديد قطعت وقسمت سرا". *
*ومن الناحية الكيميائية، فإن الفضة ليست معدنا شديد النشاط. ولا تذوب الفضة في الأحماض المخففة وفي القلويات ولكنها تذوب في حمض النتريك المركز أو حمض الكبريت، وهي لا تتفاعل مع الأكسجين أو الماء في درجات الحرارة العادية. ويهاجم كل من الكبريت والكبريتيد الفضة، وقد تفقد الفضة بريقها بسبب تكون كبريتيد الفضة على الجزء السطحي من المعدن. كما أن التبييض الذي يحتوي على كمية معقولة من الكبريت باعتباره مكونا من مكونات البروتين- يفقد الفضة بريقها بسرعة كبيرة. ومما يفقدها بريقها أيضا الكميات الصغيرة من الكبريتيد التي توجد بصورة طبيعية في الغلاف الجوي والتي تضاف إلى الغاز المستعمل في المنازل مثل كبريتيد الهيدروجين. ويعتبر كبريتيد الفضة السوداء من بين أكثر الأملاح الغير قابلة للذوبان في المحاليل المائية، وتستغل هذه الخاصية في فصل أيونات الفضة عن الأيونات الموجبة الأخرى. *
*استخدامات الفضة 
لمعدن الفضة فوائد قليلة تنحصر في سك النقود، والحلي والزخرفة إلا أن أملاح الفضة ومركباتها كثيرة الاستعمال لا سيما في الكيمياء التحليلية وصنع الرقوق الفوتوغرافية. كما تستخدم الفضة بشكل واسع النطاق في صناعة المجوهرات والعملات. وعادةً ما تخلط الفضة بكميات صغيرة من معادن أخرى لتكون أقوى صلابة وأقدر على التحمل. وتستخدم الفضة الخالصة في صناعة أدوات المائدة ومواد فضية صلبة أخرى حيث تكون نسبة الفضة في هذه المواد 92.5% بينما تبلغ نسبة النحاس 7.5%. وتستخدم الفضة أيضا في تغطية الأسطح الزجاجية الناعمة المستخدمة في صناعة المرايا، وتتم هذه العملية عن طريق تبخير المعدن أو ترسيبه من محلول مذاب، إلا أن الألومنيوم قد حل محل الفضة في هذا المجال بدرجة كبيرة. وتستخدم الفضة على نطاق واسع في صناعة الدوائر الخاصة بالمكونات الكهربائية والإلكترونية. *
*وتستخدم أملاح الفضة مثل بروميد الفضة وكلوريد الفضة وأيوديد الفضة التي تصبح سوداء اللون عند التعرض للضوء في صناعة الطبقات الحساسة المستخدمة في الألواح والأفلام الفوتوغرافية والورق. وتذوب هذه الأملاح في كبريتات الصوديوم وهو المركب الذي يستخدم في عملية التثبيت الفوتوغرافية. كما تستخدم محاليل مخففة من نترات الفضة وبعض المركبات غير القابلة للذوبان مثل البوتاسيوم في الصناعات الدوائية مثل المطهرات ومضادات البكتريا، حيث يعتبر الأرجيرول وهو مركب فضي بروتيني مطهرا موضعيا للعين والأذن والأنف والرقبة. *


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للمشرفين على هذه الجهود...


----------



## شموخ النخيل (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## alshangiti (19 أبريل 2007)

موضوع جيد وشيق وللمعلومية قفزت اسعار الفضة الى ارقام قياسية لم تصل اليها منذ عدة سنوات


----------



## alshangiti (19 أبريل 2007)

*اضافة الى الألماس*

* ما هو الماس؟
يتوقف إنتاج الماس علي درجة حرارة عالية جداً بالإضافة إلي وجود ضغط داخل سطح الكرة الأرضية، وقد توصلت بعض الدراسات إلي كم الحرارة والضغط اللازمين والمطلوبين للحصول علي هذا الحجر الكريم:
- درجة الحرارة = 690 ° فهرنهيت/ سنتيمتر.
- الضغط = 70.000 كجم مربع.
ولا تتوافر كلاً من درجة الحرارة هذه والضغط إلا في أعماق كبيرة تحت سطح الكرة الأرضية (192 كم)، ويأتي الماس لسطح الأرض بفعل النشاط البركاني الذي حدث منذ 75- 120 مليون سنة مضت. ويحظي دائماً الماس بتقييم الإنسان منذ القدم، ويرجع اشتقاق اسمه إلي الاسم اليوناني "أداماس" الذي يعني "الشيء الذي لا يقهر أو لا يغلب" إيماءاً إلي صلابته، والتفسير وراء غلو ثمنه ندرة الحصول عليه وصلابته.
أماكن الحصول عليه تعددت باختلاف الأزمان، ففي القرن الثامن عشر كان يتم الحصول علي غالبية ماس العالم من الهند إلي جانب أنها كانت مورداً رئيسياً لكثير من الأحجار الكريمة الأخرى مثل "koh-I-noor" والتي تعني جبل النور وكان ذلك في عام 1304، ثم جاءت البرازيل أيضاً في هذا القرن لتحتل صدارة البلدان الموردة لمعظم ماس العالم وبمجرد نفاذ مناجمها انتقلت الدفة إلي جنوب أفريقيا. ففي عام 1860 تم اكتشافه، وكان أكبر حجر اكتشف علي مستوي العالم يسمي "كولينان - Cullinan" في "منجم بريميه-Premier Mine" عام 1905 حيث يزن حوالي 750 جراماً (يزيد علي حوالي 3000 قيراط)، وتم تقديمه إلي إدوارد الثامن الذي قام بتقطيعه إلي تسعة أحجار رئيسية و96 حجراً صغيراً، وسمي أكبرها بنفس الاسم القديم "Cullinan" وأضاف إليه الرقم (1) وكان يزن 530 قيراطاً وهو مازال من أكبر الأحجار علي مستوي العالم ليومنا هذا ويوجد في الإمبراطورية المالكة.
وتأتي أستراليا الآن علي قمة الدول المنتجة لماس العالم تليها زائير، بتسوانا، روسيا، ثم جنوب أفريقيا التي كانت تحتل قمة القائمة. كما يأتي من بلدان أخرى عديدة منها: فنزويلا، الصين، البرازيل، وأجزاء متعددة من القارة الإفريقية.

** أشكال الماس:*
يسمي الشكل الذي يوجد عليه الماس باسم "Cut" طريقة قطعه ويوجد العديد من الأشكال . وهذه هي الأشكال الشائعة:
1- مركيزيت. 






​
2- مستدير.





​
3- زمردي.





​
4- بيضاوي.





​


----------



## alshangiti (19 أبريل 2007)

مصطلحات ملازمة للماس:

*- القطع"Cut":*
وهو عنصر هام جداً عند استخراجه لأن الطريقة التي يقطع بها تميزه بالأشكال التي ذكرناها من قبل، كما أن الاعتناء بعملية القطع تؤثر تأثيراً كبيراً في بريقه ولمعانه. ونجد أن الماس يتكون الشكل الخارجي له من أسطح صغيرة متعددة تسمي (facet) وهي التي توجه أشعة الضوء التي تنبعث عليه إلي داخل حجر الماس، ثم يعكس بدوره للخارج منتجاً بريق الماس ولمعانه. والبريق هو حدة قوس الألوان التي تنبعث من الماس، أما لمعانه فهو توهجه.
ومن الهام جداً أن نفرق بين الشكل والقطع في الماس.​

*النقاء "Clarity":*
يحدد بدرجة خلوه من الشوائب، ومعظم أنواع الماس يوجد بها شوائب غير مرئية ولا يمكن ملاحظتها إلا من خلال العدسة المكبرة الخاصة بالجواهرجي لتقييم الأحجار الكريمة.​



*- اللون "Colour":*​

لا توجد ألوان للماس فهو عديم اللون أو شفاف ويعتمد جماله على مدى اجتذاب النظر له وانعكاس الضوء على عينيك.​__________________


----------



## علاء الهدي (22 أبريل 2007)

شكراعلي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (14 يوليو 2007)

افدوتنا كثيرا" افادكم الله


----------

